# New to forum and to Havanese



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

I have a 4 month old Havanese named Murphy. I had never even heard of the breed until about 3 months ago. I'd been looking for a dog that would get along well with cats (I have two), and wouldn't mind living in an apartment. The Havanese kept popping up in every search I did. Then it seemed that everyone I spoke with either knew someone who had one of these wonderful dogs, or had one themselves. I must have been living under a rock!!

He is an amazingly sweet boy and gets along famously with the cats, which is pretty fun to watch, actually. When they're playing their chasing game, he can't quite seem to figure out how they get away so quickly...or how they can jump so high. But he always goes back for more!

The only real issue I have with him is his dislike for his crate during the day. At night, he goes right in when I say "go to bed". He gets a treat, which is part of the attraction, but in the mornings when I leave for work, the treat is not enough of an enticement. I have a shirt in there that smells like me, various toys, including a Kong with a treat in it, but nothing seems to matter. I end up having to go get him and put him in the crate myself. He knows I'm leaving, but I keep hoping that eventually, he'll get used to the routine. Is this a common issue, and what else can I do to make him more comfortable with the fact that I have to leave?


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

*Welcome!*

Welcome! Murphy is adorable. Have you thought about using a pen instead? Or baby gating a small room, like the kitchen or bathroom. Piper would sleep in her crate at night but did not like to go in there during the day. I used a little pen for her during the day until she was potty trained and she was much happier.


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

I was using a baby corral up until about a week or so ago, but I came home one day to find Murphy sitting on the couch, waiting for me. He had obviously climbed out of the corral somehow, since it was still intact. That's when I went back to the crate. 

I did have the divider in the crate to discourage him from having accidents in there, but he's been very good about that, so I took it out. He now has the entire crate to move around in, but it's obviously not enough. Maybe I could look for a corral type thing with some sort of top on it? Do they even make those, or would I need to rig something? Since I temporarily live in an apartment, he's going to have to be contained until I'm sure he's not going to chew cabinets and baseboards, or pee freely throughout the house. That's a little ways off, I think.

Thank you for the welcome! This board has been a great help since bringing Murphy home.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

:welcome:to the forum, and your pup is adorable. I think he dislikes it during the day because he dislikes you leaving. Sometimes it may just take longer for him to get used to the idea of you leaving and trusting that you will return. Mine took a long time! Julie's suggestion was a good one. He may be more comfortable in an xpen that he can move around in a little. It's worth giving a try. Whatever you choose to use, try finding an extra special treat that you only give during the day when you leave. Mine loves boiled chicken, and I will put it in a kong to keep him busy for awhile. Another toy I like to put boiled chicken or small treats in is http://www.dog.com/item/everlasting-fun-ball/311400/
Good luck!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Oh, as I was posting my response, I see that you asked about Murphy climbing out. I once had an expen that folded in, so I bought one with a top (Black Epoxy 8 Panel Exercise Pen Top w/Snaps) at http://www.digitpet.com. That way it won't collapse, and he can't jump out. The second thing I bought is a huge crate with a door: 
http://www.digitpet.com/product_group.cfm?cid=1001,2003,3037&pid=12111
I use the crate when I leave, and it has room for a bed, good water, pee pad and a little room to walk. The crate is really for a HUGE dog, but I bought it that way so I could use it as an expen without fear that he'll have an accident on the carpet.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Welcome and congrats on your little cutie! They do make X-pens with tops -- you may want to check pet edge.com. Another option, if you have a small room like a laundry or bathroom, would be to leave him in there -- I would suggest that you get some of the precision gates and line the walls of the room with them, though. O/w, he may decide to chew on the floorboards or walls (not that I have past experience with that!). And, of course, you'd have to make certain there's nothing he could get into or get stuck in first as puppies are VERY inventive about things like that. 

I think the treat ball is a great idea, and you may want to leave on the radio or TV so there's some noise for him while you're gone. Also masks noises from outside. 

Jane


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the responses and the welcomes, ladies! I think I'll look around at the X-pens that are available. 

He's funny, because he won't even touch the Kong with the treat while he's in the crate. Once I'm home at night and we've gone outside, he races back to his crate to get his Kong out so he can eat the treat. It's been inches away from his nose for 8 hours, but he won't touch it!! I hate to think of him just sitting there, waiting, until I get home. I'm beginning to think that guilt is my biggest issue with this puppy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Grace, here is an article too, http://www.dogstardaily.com/trainin...tardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

sorry those links didn't work . I will try again ?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Try this again http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/errorless-housetraining 
and try this one also http://www.dogstardaily.com/training/home-alone


----------



## TheVintageVamp (Oct 14, 2009)

Welcome Grace and Murphy! I have no words of wisdom for you on making things better for him while you are gone, other than to get either the largest size dog crate available and make it like his 'condo' or a good sized expen. He has a lot of energy at this age, so room to do more than just lay around while you are gone will be a good thing.

Oh yeah...and pictures! We all love pictures here and will hound you mercilessly for them. :dance:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Welcome to you Grace and Murphy! I don't have any advice for you as I'm home during the day but Murphy is a cutie! More pics please? hoto:

What city are you in? There are many forum member who live in apartments, they may be able to help you out with things that have worked for them.

(I have a Murphy and a Gracie!!!)


----------



## Alexa (Jun 17, 2007)

Just a thought...holding it for 8 hours as a 4 month old puppy is quite amazing...but it must be difficult for him one way or another. Maybe that's why he dreads going in the crate so much? I do think that having a larger set up where he can potty somewhere without feeling like he is going in his "bed" would be so much nicer for him. Marley is now 2 1/2 and I have not left im in the crate once for that long thinking that 8 hours is just too long for a little dog, but maybe others can chime in on the timing?

Alexa


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the forum!
Ryan


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

To be quite honest, I feel like crying when I hear about a 4 mounts old puppy in a crate for 8 hours....
For me that is abuse and I think if that is what a owner have to offer a dogs, then they should not get one...

A pen is better, but 8 hours is far, far to long to be left alone for a any dog, for every puppy and now you have a very, very social dog that NEED company. Did that not pop up when you where googeling for the breed?

My sudgestion for this situation is day care...not optimal but many dogs like it there. Many daycare for dogs have a age limit for puppies, since they need to bound to their owners first. But maby you find a good one...


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Grace, I don't think you are trying to abuse your pup - but maybe you should take this opportunity while your dog is still young to do some very important research about this breed and about puppies in general. I don't think you said how long you are at work for during the day, but just a thought: if you are at work for 8 hours a day, and in bed for 8 hours out of the day, then your dog is in a crate for 16 hours out of a 24 hour period. That is 2/3 of his life being spent in a box not much bigger than himself... I wouldn't want to go in there either. Like I said, I don't think you mean any harm, and maybe we're misunderstanding your situation but this definitely doesn't sound optimal. 

As a side note about dogs not being alone for 8 hours... I've heard from a couple of people now that no dog should be alone for this long, and I've heard from others that it's fine. While I understand that it would be best to be able to be home with your pup all day long, most people have jobs - full time jobs that take up 8 hours or more of their day. Now, I would never get a Havanese specifically if he/she would have to be left alone for this long. Obviously this wouldn't be good for a velcro dog... but I find it hard to believe that NO dog can be happy and healthy in this situation, as I've been in contact with plenty of dogs who are well contented to run and play in the back yard all day long while their owners are gone. They are well trained and well behaved dogs that seem perfectly happy with their situation. I'm no expert, just my opinion...


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Please let me clarify that Murphy is not in his crate for 8 hours without a break. I have someone who comes every day to take him out, walk him, play with him for a bit, then put him back in his crate until I come home. I thought I had mentioned that in my very first post, but that bit must have been deleted in one of my many edits. It's not ideal, but I'm also counting on it not being a permanent solution. Once he can be trusted to be left out without chewing on baseboards or cabinets, he will be confined to the kitchen when I'm gone. Bathroom accidents I can deal with, chewing on a landlord's kitchen cabinets, I can't. He also gets play dates with my neices and nephew after school at least twice a week. 

I haven't done the puppy pad thing with him. I started him right away with going outside to go, and so far, he's doing great. We still have our occasional accidents, mainly whenever I try to multi-task (dog watching and doing dishes don't go hand in hand!), but on the whole, I'm happy with his progress. I'm very hesitant to encourage him to now go inside, when we've worked so hard to get him to go outside.

I think most dogs are people lovers...at least when it comes to their own people. They'd all love for their owners to be with them 24/7, but unfortuantely, it's not realistic. In the meantime, we do the best we can.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi Grace, welcome to the forum!

Murphy is adorable (I'm partial to black and white). Panda is 5 months old and when she must be left alone we use an x-pen. They do come with tops and she does MUCH better in that than a crate. It extends far enough that we can put a piddle pad in if we are going to be gone more than 3 hours, and it gives her enough room for her toys and bed as well. They come in various heights and with tops if necessary although hers is 24" high and she's never attempted an escape!

I too was concerned about the piddle pads, but Panda seems to be able to distinguish the difference. If there isn't a pad available she knows to go outside. However, since you have someone coming in to relieve Murphy the pads may not be necessary.

Good luck with your new baby.....


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you for the welcome, Waybrook! Yes, the black and white puppies are very cute. Since finding this website, I've come to realize that these dogs in any variation are pretty adorable. 

I'm going to look into the X-pen, as I mentioned earlier. I never thought he could climb out of the corral, but he proved me wrong. I'll either get the X-pen, or I'll just go for the higher gate and take my chances with keeping him in the kitchen during the day. Has anyone ever had any luck with any of those sprays that are supposed to deter dogs from chewing? I'd try that on baseboards and cabinets, if I thought it would work.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I was just going to mention the bitter apple spray. It worked for us! You can get it at any Petco or Petsmart store.


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks! I'll make a stop at Petco tomorrow and get some of the bitter apple spray. I've never used it, so I didn't know whether it was actually effective. I'm glad to hear you had success with it. Let's hope Murphy doesn't happen to like the taste of bitter apples. He's the only dog I know who doesn't like peanut butter, so who knows!!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Hi and Welcome. Sounds like you are doing great! Bitter apple does really work! It is extra effective if you can do it right when they are in the act. NO! spray bitter apple, let them taste and say NO again. Of course, I too have chewed french doors and baseboards...but once we started training with the bitter apple it stopped. 

We never felt right leaving the boys crated when we were not home. we opted for an expen and gradually increased their space... First the sunroom, then the sunroom and kitchen, and now run of the house. 

Good luck and more pictures please!


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

grace132 said:


> I think most dogs are people lovers...at least when it comes to their own people. They'd all love for their owners to be with them 24/7, but unfortuantely, it's not realistic. In the meantime, we do the best we can.


Agreed  Your pup is gorgeous by the way, and :welcome:


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! We love new people and pictures of Havs!

I can relate to a Hav jumping out of a pen. Dexter got out of my kitchen area that was gated when he was maybe 5 months old. The gate was still up and we could not figure out how he got out. The gate has been down and put away for about 6 months now. 

If you have to keep him secure, I would look into a higher gate enclosure or something. Havs are very smart and the figure out stuff. 

I love the name Murphy! Again, welcome to the forum.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Since english is not my language, the things I want to say come out a bit hard sometimes. BUT I still do not think a puppy should be in a crate when you are at work. To be honest, i do not think that you should have a havanese, who is a companion dog who need a lot of company, if you have a full time job. That is when you need to have a different kind of pet, who can have a good life under those surcomstances. Like a cat.

I have noticed that this come up every now and then at this forum, and this time I just decided to say my opinion. I do not think a puppyowner do that to harm the dog, I think it is because they do not know better. THAT is why we need to edjucate potential puppy buyer. AND there is times when you should say, No your lifestyle do not fit a company dog....You can have one when if change...AND you know that the new situation is stabil.

I do not now any breeder who sell puppys for lifes where they will be crated all day...or with just a short pee break in the middle. Thas is one of the FIRST questions for a new dog owner...how much will your dog be left alone, and while alone, where will the dog be?

This is more my general thought. And by the way, in my country, it is forbidden by law to have a dog left alone more then 5 hours/day...done out of recomendation from agricultre department.

I do think that different kind of breeds stand solitary better than others. Havanese sure is not that kind of breed. They are developed to be a companiondog, loves to be with their family and do not feel well when they are left alone to much ....


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thank you all for the welcomes and your input. Karin117, I respect your opinion. I have no doubt that all pets would be happier if their owners never left them alone. Havanese maybe more than most. With that being said, Murphy is a very happy boy. No, he may not like it when I have to leave for work, but we'll both survive it. He cries only as long as he can still hear me, but he stops and settles down once I get to the bottom of the stairs. 

I've had multiple dogs over the course of my lifetime, granted they were not Havanese, but they all survived their puppy crating days. They didn't like it much either at the time, but it didn't last forever. It won't for Murphy, either. 

Someone suggested doggy day care earilier, and I may look into that for a few afternoons a week. In the meantime, I'm going to fix it so he can have the run of the kitchen while I'm gone.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Grace. Murphy is adorable.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

grace132 said:


> Thank you for the welcome, Waybrook! Yes, the black and white puppies are very cute. Since finding this website, I've come to realize that these dogs in any variation are pretty adorable.
> 
> I'm going to look into the X-pen, as I mentioned earlier. I never thought he could climb out of the corral, but he proved me wrong. I'll either get the X-pen, or I'll just go for the higher gate and take my chances with keeping him in the kitchen during the day. Has anyone ever had any luck with any of those sprays that are supposed to deter dogs from chewing? I'd try that on baseboards and cabinets, if I thought it would work.


Hi Grace,

Like Donna, I strongly suggest that you find a covered x-pen. I know they make them, though we haven't needed one. Kodi is 6 1/2 months, and although he isn't alone for as much of the day as your cutie, I do work, so am in and out of the house... on some days for as long as 5 hours at a stretch, though that's not common.

Kodi prefers to go outside when he can, but also knows that his litter boxes (one in his x-pen, and one in the kitchen) are also acceptable potty spots. He REALLY prefers not to use the one in the x-pen... I think it's just too close to his "den". But he will use it if he has to, which is much preferable to any alternative!<g>

He really does understand both "outside" and "box". We had a Nor-easter come through on Sat., and it was just way to bad to take him outside. He asked to go out, and I said "go use your box". He trotted right over and used that instead. Also over the weekend, he used the box to go poop while I was doing my hair. all of a sudden, he was running around me, barking frantically. He clearly wanted me to follow him, and when we got to the box, I saw that a little piece of poop had "followed" him out of the box. He was all upset because he clearly knew it didn't belong on the kitchen floor! He didn't settle down until I had cleaned it up for him.

He's pretty reliable from a potty training perspective, but like your little one, the teeth are a different story. He'll chew anything he can get his mouth on (including my oriental rugs!!!) if he's not either gated away from potential trouble spots, or CLOSELY supervised. So he's WAY away from a point where I could leave him loose in the house when we aren't home.

I'd love to hear if other people have better luck with the "anti-chew" sprays than we've had. I bought a bottle of stuff called "Boundary". The only effect it seems to have is that RIGHT after I spry it, he'll sniff it and sneeze. Withing a few minutes, if not physically removed from the item, or distracted with play, he'll be back chewing again.

I've attached a photo of Kodi's "digs" so you can see the set-up. Basically, his crate is attached to the side of the x-pen, giving him even more room, while still keeping him safe, and everything else safe from him!<g> He actually really likes his pen and feels safe there. If I have to go upstairs for something and leave him gated in the kitchen/family room area, he will sit by the gate and bark until I get back down stairs. If I put him in his pen, he immediately just goes and lies down in his crate.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Love your set-up, Kay. And Tucker has a squirrel like Kodi does. 

Kodi is a good, smart little boy!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Karin, That is very interesting that Sweden has laws about the dogs! Wow.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karin, it's great that your government cares so much about dogs. Here, they allow dogs to spend their life in puppy mills, being crated all day and night. It's terrible. Sweden sounds like a nice place.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Grace and Murphy! I look forward to seeing more pictures of your pretty boy. 

So far, great advice on leaving Murphy on his own and making sure he and your cabinets are protected. lol Be careful when using bitter apple spray! It tastes HORRIBLE!!! I had used it once and got maybe a drop on my finger so decided to taste it. Omg, it took hours and hours before I got rid of the horrendous taste. LOL I'd not recommend spraying it while Murphy is nearby, but rather just spray the things you want him to avoid. I used it on Sammy's paws a couple of times when he used to chew them incessantly and he'd sneeze and shake his head for a long while afterward, poor guy. But it worked! lol

I agree with Karin that 8 hrs. straight, w/o anyone taking the puppy out or playing with him is way too long, esp. for the Havanese, but people do what they can and in your case, someone does come in halfway through the day to be with Murphy. Is it ideal? Maybe not, but I don't think it's abusive. Personally, I'd never get a puppy unless I was home almost 24/7, but that's just me. I think it will be even better for Murphy once he can have more room to wander, but he's still young and not completely trained. Best of luck with all that! We are here to help, so if you have any questions, by all means... shoot.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

I think that your boy probably is happy with you, and that he will survive this uppbrining. But my goal for my dog relationships are the close to optimal as I can come...not survive.

This was not directed just towards you and your uniqe situation, but more in general about keeping puppies in crates for the whole workday. I do not think that is the time in life to bring a dog in your life....

It was me who mention day care, since I think that is a option for people who work to still be able to have a dog in their life. I absolutley think that dogs brighten up everyones life, but I do not think that wanting a dog should be on their "expence"...

I do welcome you to the forum, and think you fill find a lot of havanese crazy people here who will give you fantastic advice. And I am sorry If I gave a ruff start...This was just the time for me where I decided to put my swedish booth in the soil and say my mening...


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

We used the child gate for Annie before she was completely house broken, but never once, did we crate her during the day. After she was house broken, she had free roam of the house with her toys scattered about and always some dry kibble in a bowl for her should she get hungry. We found she did very well with this arrangement. We only crated her for a couple weeks when she was a puppy but soon found she just liked lying in her bed beside our bed in the bedroom and slept all night that way. One other thing we found works well for Annie, when we are away for up to 4 hours at a time, she likes being able to see outside, so she positions herself in a chair in the livingroom next to a window and she can even see us as we come home that way. Since Havanese are very much "people dogs" she likes being able to watch all the activity outside when we are away. hope this helps.....


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Karin: It is interesting to see what other countries do. A different perspective is always refreshing! As I understand it, Sweden is very generous with their maternity leave as well....16 months PAID time off! 
We wouldn't be able to afford our children or our dogs if we didn't both work. 
And we don't live lavishly either...just within our means. 
What I wouldn't give to exist in the 50's...when you could manage on one income.... 
We got Miley a companion (Copper) to have while we are gone during the day cause I hated leaving her by herself.
Now I know they have each other when we can't be home.


----------



## karin117 (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes, we do have very generous maternity regulations in sweden. We have have 480 day to take out. 60 of them are "earmarked" for the dad, and 390 days have 80% of your sallery and the rest 90 days are about 15$ a day, but give the right to stay home from your work. You can divid them in to 1/8 so you can take them by the hour if you like...at least the last 180 ones...

I do not think we are the 50-th here. And we sure need to work both in a family. I think it is more comon in US that there is a stay at home after the child is 1.5 years...

I do not mix the dogs with my children. I adjust my life to fit the children...BUT it could not have dogs in it if I did not prioritate it and I have the working hours I have...and the hubby he´s. The time in my life that I have had dogs, I have always worked hours that fit the dogs. When I had a few years when I could not adjust my life...I did not have a dog...EVEN If I missed it very, very much.

Everyone I know who have dogs works hours to fit that lifestyle. IF they can not...well...they need to waith untill their life fit to have a dog. 

I think it is important to figur out what the dog need, before forfill your need of a dog...

Of course different breeds have different need. I do NOT any breed need crate time all day...
A companion dog are BREED to love companion...the back side could be seperation anxiety...and that is very important for breeders to try to breed out. But the poeple who got companion dog do for they want COMPANION...so do the dog...Crave for it...made for it...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Karen, that's a nice set-up for Kodi. Grace, here's a pic of mine. The first is a big one that I occasionally use (no bottom on it) The plastic one on the bottom I use while I'm cooking so he can see me but I don't have to worry about stepping on him while I'm moving around (he can climb out of that one), and the bottom right one is a large crate that can fit everything and has a bottom in case of an accident.
Gina


----------



## AmeliasBabaloo (Jul 16, 2009)

Grace132,

Babaloo won't eat a thing until we get home I also don't think he plays with anything either. Instead of buying a larger crate for him this past summer we gated off the kicthen. At first we left the crate inside the kitchen in case he wanted to go in for a snooze. We also left him food and water, and also some treats inside of the crate. We ended up leaving him just the cozy bed from inside the crate in the kitchen in front of the gate.

When we return home, he is always sitting on the cozy liner of the crate in front 
of the gate. He has since been eating th treats but not any of the food. 

I am sad to think that he just sits there waiting for us. I may install a nanny cam just to see what he does while we are out. ( just kidding I am not that narotic)

As soon as we get home we open the gates, he comes out say hello, wag his tail and gives some licks, but he always runs back into the kitchen to get a bone or a toy. This makes me chuckle. He is such a little cutie pie.

Vicki


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

That is quite the set up, Krandall. I think I could create something very similar with some of the pieces of gating that I've already purchased. I'm going to play around with it tonight and see what I can come up with. 

I was reading up on the anti-chewing sprays, and the recommendations I read basically said to try small bottles of a number of "flavors" until you find the one your dog really doesn't like. I guess quite a few dogs enjoy the taste of bigger apple from what I was reading. I ran out at lunch today and bought a few different types, so I'll try them out on Murphy tonight.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

I've had really good success with Bitter Apple. Panda doesn't ever get close enough to get her mouth around anything that's been sprayed - the scent is enough to cause her to sneeze and back away. We went through a horrible time of chewing before I purchased the Bitter apple - now I wonder why I waited so long....


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, I attempted making a similar set up this morning with the gating that I have, but unfortuately, it didn't work very well. Murphy is quite the jumper I find, so it wouldn't have contained him for long. I'm going to be ordering one of the x-pens, or finding a suitable (and high!) gate so I can confine him in the kitchen.

I also contacted a doggie day care in our area today, and we have a meet & greet appointment set for Thursday after work. They recommended starting out with 2 days a week, claiming he'll be plenty tuckered out after running around for 8 hours with the other dogs. Between leaving him out in the kitchen during the day, and taking him to day care two days a week, I'm hoping that will be a better solution for him until he has free reign of the house.

I'm also considering leaving his crate door open at night while he's in the bedroom with me. If I give him the option of going into his crate, or sleeping on another bed I have for him, maybe that will also help a bit. My only concern is whether he'll wake me to go out like he does now on those rare occasions he has to go during the night. I guess we'll find out. ;-)


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

*Welcome Gracie*

Gracie, I love your new baby, he is a sweetie. Reading your post about him just waiting for you to return is our Sammy.
We have now had Sammy a year ago tomorrow and he was two in Sept. He is the love of our life. We are both retired so we are with him most of the time. When he first came to live with us, we took him to doggy day care when we went shopping etc. We did have a large crate for him that we tried to use initially but he began chewing at his paws and I couldn't stand that.
Gradually we started leaving him in the bathroom with the door open and a gate in front, so he would still feel like he was in the house. The third time we came home he met us at the door, as he learned to climb over the gate.
Since then, we let him have the run of the house. He sits in one of our chairs and waits for us to come home. It is so sad, talk about unconditional love, he has it. We try not to leave him for more than a couple of hours. We have a potty pad for him, he seldom uses it, but does if he can't wait.
We didn't realize how much love and happiness he would bring us. He makes our hearts smile every day. 
Margel, Sammy's mommy


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sammy's a cutie! They certainly are full of love. 

Murphy hasn't shown any signs of serious separation anxiety (knock on wood!!). He doesn't lick excessively, or chew at his paws, or tear his bed apart,or any of the other signs of a serious problem. I do wish he could relax enough to play with his Kong and treat, since he absolutely loves to play with it in the evenings, but maybe that will come with time.


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome Murphy and Grace!
You've gotten a lot of good idea's here but I can't believe no one has mentioned getting another Havanese to keep Murphy company those long days! This group is slipping! :fish: Nothing keeps a little Havanese occupied like another little Havanese! :evil: Maybe if we could see some more pictures of Murphy we could give you some more ideas 


Karin, I recently read a terrific article on animal laws around the world, and Sweden was by FAR the leading country in every area. No comparison. One thing that stands out in my mind is that there is no tail docking or ear cropping allowed at all. I would love to see this here in the states. And your English is just fine, I applaud you for making the effort to communicate in a second language and share with us different points of view.

Beverly


----------



## bethanay66 (Nov 2, 2008)

I sure do agree with the suggestion for the everlasting fun ball. My two will literally spend hours with this thing! Unfortunately, they stash them and then we can't find them. So we have ended up buying more of them than we'd like--but it is worth it.


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Murphy goes for his first haircut tonight, so I'll try to post some pictures later this evening. That's if I can figure out exactly how to do that.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

As far as the xpen, make sure it's one with a top (because it stabilizes it from collapsing) or if not, test it to make sure it's so strong that it can't pushed around. Before I got the one with the top, I had one on the tile. Marble must have jumped up all around it, and it had almost collapsed on him by the time we got home. I shiver to think of what could have happened. It seems to be more of problem on non carpeted areas because it can easily be pushed on a tile or linoleum floor.


----------



## MarkF (Nov 9, 2009)

I'll be getting my plastic x-pen shortly so I have been following this post with interest as I will be setting mine up on a tile floor. As far a sliding around, I don't have an answer for that one, but for folding/collapsing, I have a thought. I will try this on my x-pen to see if it works but I've used on other folding boxes in the past with success. If you put a zip-tie across every corner/hinge it will prevent collapse. In order for the shape (square, octagonal, whatever) to collapse the angle of some corners must shrink and others must grow. Putting a zip tie across the corner will prevent the angle on that corner from getting bigger, if that angle can't get bigger then the other angles can't get smaller. It functions like a corner brace. If the zip tie itself isn't strong enough I will experiment with a short piece of wood with holes to zip-tie to each panel which should really function as a corner brace.

Good luck
Mark F


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I wrote earlier... *"Personally, I'd never get a puppy unless I was home almost 24/7, but that's just me. " * I wanted to correct that. lol No, I wouldn't feel the need to be home 24/7 with a puppy, though I would be home a lot! In fact, because I almost never went out while Ricky was a puppy, I found it very hard to leave, if only for an hour. I would actually make the effort to leave periodically, get the puppy used to it and work on avoiding separation anxiety. So, thought I should correct what I said. 

Mark, your idea sounds like it would work! Let us know if it works for you.

Beverly, I'm another one who dislikes the docking and cropping. There was once a reason for it, for hunting breeds, terriers, guard dogs, etc... but it makes no sense for the vast majority of those dogs now. Standards should be changed. I mean, how many people are actually buying terriers and hunting rabbits with them? ... but then, what do I know? lol

Grace, I can't wait to see more pics of Murphy!


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

We too use the largest wire crate with a top and a floor for 9 month old Riley when they have to be home alone. Jonah is a year and a half and gets a separate whole ex pen to himself. They get a bed, water and a pee pad. I think the most important feature for us is that the pens are up against the glass patio doors so they can look outside all day, and see us when we get home. 

Another great trick I recently learned: I get those high quality raw bones from the freezer at the pet store, or use a brand new bully stick and keep them special for this purpose. You could use any treat like a kong filled with a favorite treat, as long as it is only for this. They can't have me and the special treat both at the same time. An hour or so before I am leaving I put the treats in a special bowl and carry them around while I finish getting ready. Needless to say they follow my every step and now that they have figured it out, they can hardly wait for me to leave. When I say "kennel up" they race to their respective pens and wait for the special treat. By the time I say goodbye, I barely get a raised eyebrow, and it is me standing there with the separation issues!

Welcome to the forum, your Murphy is adorable!


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

MarkF said:


> I'll be getting my plastic x-pen shortly so I have been following this post with interest as I will be setting mine up on a tile floor. As far a sliding around, I don't have an answer for that one, but for folding/collapsing, I have a thought. I will try this on my x-pen to see if it works but I've used on other folding boxes in the past with success. If you put a zip-tie across every corner/hinge it will prevent collapse. In order for the shape (square, octagonal, whatever) to collapse the angle of some corners must shrink and others must grow. Putting a zip tie across the corner will prevent the angle on that corner from getting bigger, if that angle can't get bigger then the other angles can't get smaller. It functions like a corner brace. If the zip tie itself isn't strong enough I will experiment with a short piece of wood with holes to zip-tie to each panel which should really function as a corner brace.
> 
> Good luck
> Mark F


That's a good idea! I have a plastic one also, and I don't think that one would collapse, as it seems to lock pretty well. The problem with my plastic one was it is only 3 ft or so (it's actually a baby superyard I bought from toysrus), and he was able to jump out before he turned 1. It's the metal ones that can fold in a bit (at least the one I bought), so the ties would be great.

What a good idea to leave Riley and Jonah by the glass door - gives them something to look at all day


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

grace132 said:


> That is quite the set up, Krandall. I think I could create something very similar with some of the pieces of gating that I've already purchased. I'm going to play around with it tonight and see what I can come up with.
> .


I forgot to mention one change I've made since I took that photo. At that point, we had marine vinyl on the floor under the pen. One day he realized that he could bite the material and pull it up off the floor, effectively moving Everything in the pen, dumping the water, etc. :Cry:

Since then we got a piece of regular vinyl flooring to place under the pen. This actually looks much nicer (like a real floor) and it's too thick for him to be able to pick it up from inside the pen!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

marb42 said:


> As far as the xpen, make sure it's one with a top (because it stabilizes it from collapsing) or if not, test it to make sure it's so strong that it can't pushed around. Before I got the one with the top, I had one on the tile. Marble must have jumped up all around it, and it had almost collapsed on him by the time we got home. I shiver to think of what could have happened. It seems to be more of problem on non carpeted areas because it can easily be pushed on a tile or linoleum floor.


The newer once come with stabilizing pieces that you put over the joints on the top and bottom of the pen so they can't easily be collapsed.


----------



## grace132 (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I'm still trying to work out the merits of the x-pen vs. just gating Murphy in the kitchen. I'm not sure which way to go yet. In the meantime, he starts puppy daycare tomorrow. When we went for our meet & greet, he seemed to like the place. Very clean and the owner seemed very nice. It's close to work and to home, and they'll have their webcams in by the end of this week, so I can keep tabs on him while I'm at work. They take only small dogs, and only 10 a day, so I think he'll enjoy himself. He loves other animals and he loves to play.


----------



## Murphy's Mom (Oct 25, 2007)

Just a thought, the x-pen is portable, so if he gets used to that as his own safe place he can be comfortable almost anywhere. We take ours camping and to other people's homes etc. My boys always know it is their place to hang out and be near us when we are in new situations. Just my 2 cents


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Murphy's Mom said:


> Just a thought, the x-pen is portable, so if he gets used to that as his own safe place he can be comfortable almost anywhere. We take ours camping and to other people's homes etc. My boys always know it is their place to hang out and be near us when we are in new situations. Just my 2 cents


Us too. And when we've had to go away for a few days without him, Kodi and his pen both go to my friend's house. They take him out lots and play with him, but he still has his comfy, familiar "room" to rest and hang out in.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

Panda loves her x-pen. We used it alot over the Thanksgiving holiday when there were alot of people in and out. She's set up in the corner of the breakfast room so she could see everything going on - and everyone gave her lots of attention, but she was not getting under feet and taking the chance of getting stepped on. I can't recommend them enough!


----------

